# My Mother's Eyes



## Meanderer (May 6, 2019)

George Jessel - "MY MOTHER'S EYES" (1929)


----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2019)

Jimmy Buckley My Mother


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=73UMWoXRbjg


----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2019)

John McDermott- Mother Machree


----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2019)

A Mother's Love Lyrics Jim Brickman


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 7, 2019)

Johnny Cash - There's A Mother Always Waiting At Home


----------



## Meanderer (May 9, 2019)

"A Mother's Song" - The perfect mother son wedding dance song!


----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2019)

Vince Gill - A Letter To My Mama (Lyric Video)


----------



## Trade (May 12, 2019)




----------

